# Three friends, five guns, tons of fun



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I went to the range today with a couple of friends and we had a blast! One doesn't own a gun and the other hadn't fired his in a few years so it was a rare treat. The guns we brought to the range:

Ruger SR1911 full size: my newest aquisition. Shoots like a dream. The other guys had not fired a 1911 before and they both had the same reaction to it; happy surprise. We all shot very well with it. I am still a little low and left, but if I can move the center of my grouping up and right about 1.5 inches each I'll be dead on. This wa sall at about 25 feet, so nothing real challenging. I am extremely happy I bought this gun.

Smith & Wesson model 66: .357 Magnum from my father's collection. Also a hit. Even a modern Glock boy can't help but love it. As soon as one friend picked it up he said "Now that's a real Roscoe!" Personally I shot very well with it, cutting line from 9 to 9 on either side of the bull. I stray low when I stray, but generally centered.

Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 magnum. Wowsers! A real crowd pleaser, this guy. All heads at the range turn when this thing barks. I shot pretty damn sloppy with it, pulling low and right. The recoil is rough. Not so much for use, but to put seriou spractice rounds through it would be brutal. Everybody loved the hand cannon but our marksmanship was lousy.

Glock 27 (I think) in 40 cal. Not entirely sure on the model number, but it was short on the handle. I remember why I sold my old model 19. The Glock and I do not get along. Consistently low and left, though at least I started to dial in a tight grouping 3 inches low and 3 inches left. It took me a bit to realize he had a laser under the barrel - in the tension rod, I believe. The damn thing was so far off you'd have to aim at the lower right corner of the target for the dot to arive at the upper left corner. Not my cup of tea.

Colt AR15. That was an eye-opener. I was glad to finally shoot that model. I was low but centered, something that could be remedied with practice. I was a little surprised at all the action going on with that gun as there seemed to be a lot of moving parts after the shot. I am more accustomed to bolt action sport rifles that have no moving parts but the firing pin when the shot goes off. It was a little disconcerting at first, but again something I could easily overcome with practice. Not as much kick as I expected. I guess I am accustomed to my Remington 870 as a proper reference for shoulder recoil.

Afterwards it was off to Hooters for beer, wings and a good chat. We got shafted on the waitress, though. At Hooters I always seem to get the girl who could most easily pass for my sister. And thats a bad thing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ruger 1911 sounds like a good one very nice, ,I have not seen the ruger yet
Sounds like you might be a little bit recoil sensitive, that's not an insult. You were shooting some heavy bangers.
The blackhawk should have been very accurate.
Have fun with that new SR1911.
You might be a little Hooter's sensitive also


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I was surprised at my inaccuracy with the Blackhawk. I have to assume it was recoil aversion coupled with a great big heavy gun. I had a larger rubber grip on it so we weren't fighting the traditional wooden grip which feels very odd to me. My best shot with the Blackhawk was when I thought I was out of rounds and took one last shot just to be sure. I was surprised by the shot and the round was just about dead center in the bull. 

I am not surprised at my low-and-left tendencies. I am still very new to semi-autos so I am still finding my way. I am better now than I was a few months ago.

As to Hooters - A Hooters girl shouldn't shop at Lane Bryant, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Get some 44specials for that magnum next time. It will turn in to a very pleasant gun to shoot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Gruesome said:


> I was surprised at my inaccuracy with the Blackhawk. I have to assume it was recoil aversion coupled with a great big heavy gun. I had a larger rubber grip on it so we weren't fighting the traditional wooden grip which feels very odd to me. My best shot with the Blackhawk was when I thought I was out of rounds and took one last shot just to be sure. I was surprised by the shot and the round was just about dead center in the bull.
> 
> I am not surprised at my low-and-left tendencies. I am still very new to semi-autos so I am still finding my way. I am better now than I was a few months ago.
> 
> As to Hooters - A Hooters girl shouldn't shop at Lane Bryant, that's all I'm saying.


Do some dry firing practice with that ruger 1911, it's good practice.. Might smooth out the trigger a little bit, 
not that the trigger isn't already very nice


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like a GREAT time! I just picked up the SR1911CMD and love it. I also have a full size Kimber, and the SR1911 leaves nothing to be desired.


----------

